
CNN's anti immigrant propaganda - tn13
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/58bbc5fee4b02eac8876cfad
======
DrScump
"For the last few days, CNN has been promoting an episode of Believer with the
title “City of the Dead,” and showing footage of corpses being burnt on the
banks of the River _Ganga_."

"Ganga" means something very different to English-language readers.

